# LETS GO SIOUX !!!



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandfork ... 120292.htm


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Looks like some little "suzies" won a door prize. :toofunny: That big old silver cup is just a waste of space in our house. eace: eace: SKI-U-MAH!!!! eace: eace:

I don't see Blais in the picture. Probably on his way back home to Minn.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

The Sioux were the best team I saw this year when they were playing well. But, you gotta play well when it counts.

I'm not betting on the Gophers this year. The fire has gone out of their bellies. Too bad. It coulda been a three-peat.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The Sioux are looking better than they have since their last championship when they had the master, Karl Goehring, in net. I will really be suprised if the Sioux don't take the championship this year......and the next, and the next, and the.......


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

The Sioux should be embarrassed any year they don't win the WCHA championship. With Taj Ma Sioux as their home arena, how could any kid say no to being recruited by UND?

The pressure is on now. If you don't win it all, you have made some big mistakes. Heads will role.

The Sioux are just like the Yankees now. They both are buying championships! :eyeroll:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I hope Ralph is smiling down from Heaven  Thanks Ralph !!! :lol:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Maybe if & when Dean Retires - Scott will come Home  Would'nt that be a BURN :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

eace: eace: Still "National Champs" until someone stands up and says otherwise. Yeah, how many years do I have to hear "Wait till next year" from them "suzies". :huh: :huh:

How does that go?? Money doesn't always buy happiness?? oke: :lol: :lol:

:toofunny: :toofunny:


----------

